# When did Giant make first TCR Pro Series alloy frame composite forks Ultegra



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

I just bought a new bike for me. The previous owner said it was about 5 or 6 years old. I just wanted to find out some details and spec options offered at the time. It looks like the first TCR made, when ever that was? Wheels (Rigida DP18) are alloy, spokes are plastic type 16 spokes per wheel, Ultegra running gear 9 on rear 2 on front, 18 speed., Frame seems to be aluminium. I cant even find a picture of one on google images?

I am using it for rehab and fun. I used to cycle about 350 to 400 kilometres a week a decade ago, and have not had a bike since, until yesterday. Any information appreciated.


----------



## seabiscut88 (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know anything about the bike but I just thought that the seat post could be out past the recommend mark you might want to check that I would guess the bike to be mid to late 90s but really don't know


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'm gonna guess much closer to 10 - 15 years old. Looks like stem is a quill, not threadless.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

krisdrum said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna guess much closer to 10 - 15 years old. Looks like stem is a quill, not threadless.


unless it's one of those adapter things, which to me looks like it might be.

my TCR is almost 10 years old and doesn't look anything like that. I bet most of the parts (besides the shimano stuff) is not stock. that fork can't be the org one.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks so far, but we still dont know what it is? Apparently the forks (Composite) are original, I am not sure about Dolce saddle. It weighs a little over 9 kilograms. I would say the condition is immaculate. I have seen the wheels before, the handle bars are Inelli Ultegra looks like it came with the bike, but he told me he had not riden it for 5 years or more.and paid $2799 for it when he bought it?? I found some older TCRs for $1999 (new, old advertisements). This one does say "Pro Series". The guy who sold it to me through in a Trax trainer, speed computer (which I wont put on) and some tools. He looked like a careful guy he was a health carer and I cant see anything which needs attention. Ultegra was more expensive back then around $1500 to $2000, 

I am still hoping someone knows more about this model. How old are wheels with these spokes? The shoes cost me almost $300 and half the price of the bike. I dont care if I was ripped off or not as I like the bike, I just want to identify it. The seatpole has plenty of length and there is a mark about an inch further down where the maximum limit is shown. I went straight to the bike shop and got the shoes, the owner (cyclist) spent 1 hour setting it up and adjusting everything for me, he set the seatpole after he took it out to check, it is 40cm long.


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Bikepedia.com shows TCRs going back to at least 1997: http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR+2&Type=bike

Based on the stem, wheels and graphics, I'm wondering if what you have is a higher-end version from '97 or '98? Hard to know, really. If the guy told you it was only 5 or 6 years old, I wouldn't put much stock in anything else he said about it

The seatpost probably isn't original. If we know that it isn't in its original configuration, who knows what else has been swapped out or upgraded?


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Bikepedia.com shows TCRs going back to at least 1997: http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR+2&Type=bike
> 
> Based on the stem, wheels and graphics, I'm wondering if what you have is a higher-end version from '97 or '98? Hard to know, really. If the guy told you it was only 5 or 6 years old, I wouldn't put much stock in anything else he said about it
> 
> The seatpost probably isn't original. If we know that it isn't in its original configuration, who knows what else has been swapped out or upgraded?


Thanks for the link, yes it looks like the 97 model http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=1997&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR+2&Type=bike , the components are different. This one is definately speced up from the standard one, that is the closest I have seen. It has "Pro Series" which might explain the Ultegra ensemble. Every component is immaculate and if there has been swapping out, he probably would have taken off what is the best and put on something less, but it has the best parts fitted.

He is not the sort of guy who would even take a spanner to his own bike and only had this one. He had it serviced at the bike shop I went to a few years ago and had not riden it since, and that looks like the case as well. He fitted new tyres at that time and they are (crap but) still brand new. I am thinking it is a top of the line edition after what you have said, like Giant have 4 TCR models with different components in their 2010 catalogue.

The owner of the bike shop appraised it and agreed he would have paid around $2,800 new. I asked him how much he would sell it for and he said $800, the asking price was $1,000. The bikeshop guy also remembered the bike but had no details for me, likle he said look at it, what you see is what you got, mentioning Ultegra. I had never seen these frames before (high seatpost an all) but I love it, I can just pick it up like a phone book and get to my flat up the escalator too easy. I paid less than $700


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

Presumably, there was a '97 TCR 1 and/or Team (or somesuch) that is not listed on that site (seems odd for Giant to only offer a 2). Obviously well-taken care of and only lightly used. Interesting find.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> Presumably, there was a '97 TCR 1 and/or Team (or somesuch) that is not listed on that site (seems odd for Giant to only offer a 2). Obviously well-taken care of and only lightly used. Interesting find.


Looking at Bikopedia Giant did not have a 98/99 models. I am thinking maybe this is a spec'd up 98 or 99 model, the next model after this was 2000. That is why I am thinking they offered the same model (97) in a variety of configurations year after year till 2000.

I asked him how much he paid and he said $2800 and the bikeshop agreed, this guy is also friends with the owner of my gym, they would not be friends if he was not a person of good integrity, so I have no reason to doubt him. It was the gym owner who put me onto him. Why I mention this is that Bikopedia shows the early TCRs being $1,200 to $1,600 but these are base models with 105 ensemble.
.
The last road bike I had (before this one) was a Peugeot and had 105, I always believed there is little difference between 105 and Ultegra except the price. I gave it to my daughter who traded it (she does triathlons). It was 10 years old when I did buy it and I had many years of fun with it for $800. This is like dejavu, I got a bike 10 years newer than the peugeot 10 years later for less price with Ultegra. The Peugeot was chromoloy 1980's model..lol..

How does this bike rate in the overall scheme of things, is it a competition bike or entry level triathlon bike. I am thinking the later. What I did notice is the back end feels like a bmx on take off and it accelerates fast with that frame geometry, it is a good toy for sure.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

I think that those wheels were on 97/98 models. Back in 99, I bought a "Team" frame through a "Pro Deal".

First pic is a 1999 bike
Second is the frame I bought (and still use as a TT bike)
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

Some more pics. Hubs say EX1 Giant Pro, same as stem headset collars say YST HP 233 aluminum headset, so that is confusing but EX1 Pro is on 99% of components other than Ultegra emsemble which says Ultegra.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> I think that those wheels were on 97/98 models. Back in 99, I bought a "Team" frame through a "Pro Deal".
> 
> First pic is a 1999 bike
> Second is the frame I bought (and still use as a TT bike)
> ...


The geometry looks different, the one I just got has a more radical frame at the back. They are similar however. There is just nothing about the Pro Series Model with these components.


----------



## Chuck_ MI (Nov 14, 2009)

Giant had a recall on their carbon road forks around the year 2000, IIRC. Yours looks to be pre-recall because of the threaded steerer tube. Maybe e-mail Giant to date it.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

5-6 years old is totall B.S.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

Chuck_ MI said:


> Giant had a recall on their carbon road forks around the year 2000, IIRC. Yours looks to be pre-recall because of the threaded steerer tube. Maybe e-mail Giant to date it.


Yep, the guy in the bike shop told me he had to do the spokes on this one, some snapped at the rim. I have emailed Giant but they have not replied. It does not bother me how old it is, just want to identify the series. These are much different bits to other TCRs around 1997. It could still be a 98/99 model. It just says "Pro Series" and has lots of good bits on it imo... 

Thanks for the tip about the recall, manufacture faults are a lifetime guarantee in Australian consumer law. I once worked in a bike shop, low end stuff like Apollo and Repco. One customer bought back a faulty frame 15 years old and Repco replaced the frame, no questions asked. The boss told me about manufacture faults at that time. This was around 1990 and aluminium frames were becoming popular and cheaper.

I also prefer the last of the alloy series (perfected by the end) than the beginning of the carbon fibre series which was not yet perfected at that time. Now carbon is perfected but there is always a learning curve.

I did not get ripped off, I looked at the package and did not pay much for all those good bits. I had to have a bike for rehab and it was the only half decent bike for around $500 I could find. I paid a bit more because I wanted the Ultegra after running 105 on the old Pugeot. I would have thought that Giant would have kept promotional material on every model they made, and they should be archived on the web.


----------



## Sasquatch (Feb 3, 2004)

Italianrider76 said:


> 5-6 years old is totall B.S.


+1,000,000


----------



## bnoojin (Mar 24, 2002)

a buddy of got a similar (anodized looking) Giant TCR in late '99. I've heard nothing but good things about alu TCR's, no matter what year. the first TCRs were the ONCE replicas that Laurent Jalabert swore by. you've got a solid Ultegra 9 group that we all had in the late 90's. the only thing I would caution is the stem. I remember those coming back to my LBS as they had a tendency to slip or strip. of course, if you're putting easy miles on the bike it may not be an issue. personally, I would replace that stem. otherwise, that's a cool bike.


----------



## roshea (Jul 3, 2008)

Those Rigida wheels place it at 1997 - 1999. This archive page on the German Giant site lists them in 1999 but not later. 

http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/de/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=1999&range=22


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

RicG777 said:


> The geometry looks different, the one I just got has a more radical frame at the back. They are similar however. There is just nothing about the Pro Series Model with these components.



No, still a compact. It is marked as a 55cm frame with a 58 "virtual" Top Tube.
(I use a 135mm quill stem)


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

bnoojin said:


> a buddy of got a similar (anodized looking) Giant TCR in late '99. I've heard nothing but good things about alu TCR's, no matter what year. the first TCRs were the ONCE replicas that Laurent Jalabert swore by. you've got a solid Ultegra 9 group that we all had in the late 90's. the only thing I would caution is the stem. I remember those coming back to my LBS as they had a tendency to slip or strip. of course, if you're putting easy miles on the bike it may not be an issue. personally, I would replace that stem. otherwise, that's a cool bike.


Thanks. Atleast someone has seen an anodised model I am fascinated by the engineering and component configuration of real bikes. the average jo thinks huffys are bikes, but truely I could never ride a Kmart bike again, and you cant explain to a non cyclist what bikes are about. My bikes are like a love affair and live in my lounge room getting cleaned every night after a ride. I never considered Giants to be a serious bikes but now owning this one, I see them as entry level machines worthy of respect. I have to like the look of a bike and when I first test rode this one, it was love at first ride.

Thanks for the tip about the stem, it is a little small ofr me and I am changing the stem anyway to extend the handle bars a bit, we are only talking one inch to make it perfect. I really thought this compact/drop bar model was desingned for women, but dont care about that either. Bikes are truely a passion of mine. (proper bikes not plumbing pipe thrown together with look alike parts)

When I married my second wife we lived on acres. Her father is the most stupid man I have ever met. We had sheds and to store my Peugeot, I thought it was be safe in an old chook pen with a corrugated roof. This stupid old man took spanners to everything, so I come home from work one day and here is my bike along side one he got from Vinnies for $15 (no cables). He was about to strip my inner cables and put them on this plumbiong pipe beast!! 

I got mad and said I paid $250 for the seat on that bike, real bikes cost $3,000 to $4,000. No-one including my wife could get there head around that, none had ever bought even a new huffy all their lives it was cheap plumbing pipe in the shape of a bike. They never investigated what I told them and scoffed at me angrily, believing I was a liar and some attacked me over stopping him and not letting him have the inners!!

Their stupidity went on for years, I soon realised these were 7th generation locals who had some inbreeding and in their eyes i remained a liar for years till I left her for the first time. I still dont know if they understand, but you cant argue with idiots, they will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience. Can you even imagine this occuring? To a bike lovers bike?


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

I found this....
QUOTE..
TCR ZERO 
Also available as frame/carbon fork only
When Laurent Jalabert asked Giant to make his bike for the stunning TEAM ONCE, he would not let us paint it because it would add "too much weight." The frame was anodized instead and the final bike came in just over 14lbs. When the UCI caught wind of this they banned our bike and put in place a 15lb weight restriction for all bicycles. We actually had to add weight to our bike for it to be legal. Imagine that! New for 2001 is our TCR ZERO which shares the same concept as Jalaberts team bike. This is the bike that cuts the competition into pieces with its performance and its looks. 
END QUOTE.

Anodised TCRs started with Jalabert around 2001.

This one ways in around 8 to 9 kilos on a hanging scale at the bike shop as it looks in picture.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

Still making anodised frames and same wheels in 2002.

Looks very similar
http://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2002&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR-0&Type=bike


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

That is a 1997 like everyone is saying. Back then it was common for Giant to offer different components on different framesets. I believe around 1999-2000, they started offering the TCR in more than 1 component level. I know for certain that the Allez and many other models were finally offered in more than one component level around the 2000 model year. Safe to say that the TCR offerings expanded that year too.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

terbennett said:


> That is a 1997 like everyone is saying. Back then it was common for Giant to offer different components on different framesets. I believe around 1999-2000, they started offering the TCR in more than 1 component level. I know for certain that the Allez and many other models were finally offered in more than one component level around the 2000 model year. Safe to say that the TCR offerings expanded that year too.


Yet, the anodised frames start with Jalabert in 2001, the components for sure are an early confiduration but they still used those wheels on some models in 2002. Jalabert thought anodising was lighter? how so, how much does paint even weigh. It does have a clear coat over the stickers and they are all in tact. Many reports were that stickers pealed first ride in the rain on anodised/clear coat frames. I am sure Jalabert would not have had clear coat, it might weigh too much..lol.

It is interesting how companies sell bikes. I am thinking 2001 because of the anodised frame, and a cheaper Ultegra ensemble was offered. The wheels are interesting as well, nearly all TCRs had Mavics. These wheels were still offered in 2002.


----------



## roshea (Jul 3, 2008)

RicG777 said:


> Still making anodised frames and same wheels in 2002.
> 
> Looks very similar
> http://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2002&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR-0&Type=bike


The frame in question is NOT as late as 2002. By 1999 Giant were using the 2-tone paint schemes on all TCRs and no longer used the Rigida wheels.

Edit: some international 1999 models had rigida wheels and single colour frames too.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

RicG777 said:


> Still making anodised frames and same wheels in 2002.
> 
> Looks very similar
> http://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2002&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR-0&Type=bike


Those are Mavic Kysriums in the bike pictured in this link. Not the Rigadas on your rig. Also look at your stem and the stems on the newer models.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

roshea said:


> The frame in question is NOT as late as 2002. By 1999 Giant were using the 2-tone paint schemes on all TCRs and no longer used the Rigida wheels.
> 
> Edit: some international 1999 models had rigida wheels and single colour frames too.


Not single colour but "anodised" gold. I am thinking 1999 but how does it have an anodised frame when they were first introduced by Jalabert liasing with Giant in 2001 for his Team series? The wheels still used in 2002 series.

The Jalabert article is the first reference to anodising (2001) and I can only find black models in 2002, the last of the anodised frames. Most shop versions were $1200 to $1600 new (painted not anodised) and ran shimano 105 ensemble. This bike was $2799 new with Ultegra and EX1 Pro components all through it. I cant even find reference to EX1 Pro Components, it is a Giant product.

Maybe when the anodising idea came up Giant produced enough to be economical for production and just sold them off as a special edition to unload them, calling them Team series and Pro series.

It would be good if Giant simply replied to my email, and resolved it all first hand, but they either dont care or the new kids are too young to remember back in the 90's?


----------



## roshea (Jul 3, 2008)

RicG777 said:


> Not single colour but "anodised" gold. I am thinking 1999 but how does it have an anodised frame when they were first introduced by Jalabert liasing with Giant in 2001 for his Team series? The wheels still used in 2002 series.
> 
> The Jalabert article is the first reference to anodising (2001) and I can only find black models in 2002, the last of the anodised frames. Most shop versions were $1200 to $1600 new (painted not anodised) and ran shimano 105 ensemble. This bike was $2799 new with Ultegra and EX1 Pro components all through it. I cant even find reference to EX1 Pro Components, it is a Giant product.
> 
> ...


I think you're getting hung up on the "anodised" thing. Compare the bike with this one, a 1999 European TCR. Same shiny metal paint scheme, same wheels, same logos, same stem. 










https://archive.giant-bicycles.com/de/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=1999&model=9504

The logos changed after 1999 and these wheels were no longer used.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

roshea said:


> I think you're getting hung up on the "anodised" thing. Compare the bike with this one, a 1999 European TCR. Same shiny metal paint scheme, same wheels, same logos, same stem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the closest i have seen, it is not shiney metal paint, it is definately anodised with clear coat, some of the clear coat is chipped near the stickers and I know anodising when i see it, I was an engraver for 30 years..lol.

This purple one is not a compact Jalabert design nor Pro Series. I have thought 1999 from the beginning, but still the anodising and then wheels went through to 2002 on Team Series?

I like the look of this purple "painted" one colour though. Did that model have Ultegra or 105?

Check out TCR Zero on this page 2002 models, same wheels.
https://archive.giant-bicycles.com/cn/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=2002&range=30

and then the Jalabert 2001 model on this page "anodised and same wheels"
https://archive.giant-bicycles.com/cn/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=2001&range=9
carbon forks only.

I am thinking it is a TCR Zero Edition, Anodised. Maybe 2001.


----------



## roshea (Jul 3, 2008)

RicG777 said:


> This purple one is not a compact Jalabert design nor Pro Series.


ALL TCRs are compact design (sloping top tube). It is more noticable in some frame sizes than others. 



RicG777 said:


> I like the look of this purple "painted" one colour though. Did that model have Ultegra or 105?


According to the page I linked to (see my previous post), that model came with Ultegra.



RicG777 said:


> Check out TCR Zero on this page 2002 models, same wheels.
> http://archive.giant-bicycles.com/cn/030.000.000/030.000.000.asp?year=2002&range=30
> 
> and then the Jalabert 2001 model on this page "anodised and same wheels"
> ...


No, both of those came with Mavic Ksyrium wheels, not Rigida.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

roshea said:


> ALL TCRs are compact design (sloping top tube). It is more noticable in some frame sizes than others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you are right, and I think you "nailed it". I am going with the TCR 1999 Model. I did not think it would be this hard, thanks everyone. Now, what helmut should I buy??.lol.. I am wearing an old Kmart one !!


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

krisdrum said:


> Those are Mavic Kysriums in the bike pictured in this link. Not the Rigadas on your rig. Also look at your stem and the stems on the newer models.


Yes you are right. Thanks and well done! Less than 48 hours and you guys worked it out. I wanted to know when I get into genral conversation with local riders, so I dont sound like an "ignorant dick". The research has been much appreciated, thanks again!


----------



## roshea (Jul 3, 2008)

It's also possible that the components on the frame have been changed over the years, but at least you know approximately what vintage you are dealing with. 

I used to have a 2001 TCR Once frame (as used by the Once team that year) - very nice frame for its time, though the bladed forks from that era were a bit flexy.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

roshea said:


> It's also possible that the components on the frame have been changed over the years, but at least you know approximately what vintage you are dealing with.
> 
> I used to have a 2001 TCR Once frame (as used by the Once team that year) - very nice frame for its time, though the bladed forks from that era were a bit flexy.


I am pretty sure the only thing changed is a 40cm seat pole, maybe the seat (Dolce leather).

TCR with Ultegra for a rehab cyclist is a good deal and I dont expect it will look too out of place if I make it to a club ride. I did not pay much money so I am happy with what I did get. I changed the pump!!


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

Seriously I have to drive 90 kilometres return to Rockhampton to buy a helmut! What would you guys recommend, looks are important and price, unless I buy online, I dont have to drive. I have a big head size.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

#1. If you have not tried on the helmet that you are going to buy, never buy it online. It will probably fit crappy.

#2. That adjustable stem is super heavy (and dorky looking). You should plan to buy a proper quill stem when you get some extra cash.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> #1. If you have not tried on the helmet that you are going to buy, never buy it online. It will probably fit crappy.
> 
> #2. That adjustable stem is super heavy (and dorky looking). You should plan to buy a proper quill stem when you get some extra cash.


Well it looks like a long drive to Town, back to the bike shop. 

The stem says "Giant EX1 Pro Series" I have not seen one like it, it is very light, the whole bike weighs less than 9kg, I changed the pump to a lighter one from first picture.(already pulled off the computer thingy) I will just ride before I have that piece of toast and egg for breakfast, that will make me lighter!!..lol.. I might need an extra inch so the stem may go anyway. 

I also lost 35kg in the last 12 months and at 79kg now after a little bulking up..It is my birthday tomorrow so I will wait to see if some nics turn up in the post. This link http://bodyspace.bodybuilding.com/RicG777/ shows my before and after pics. I am a lot bigger and more ripped since Jan 13th 2010. Before the bike I was doing 77 kilometres a week jog 35 and walk 44klms. Now it will be 200klms bike (to start) and 50 klms jogging, plus 2 hours a day (2 x 1hr) in the gym. 1 hour core and 1 hr weights. I intend to hit the pool as well (semi retired)

I am thinking of going down in weight again (getting ripped), instead of bulking up more."56" years old tomorrow. Age is just a number. My neighbours here did see the bike and told me to enter triathlons..lol..I dont know what I would be up against at my 56 number competition wise. I was a state swimmer and have done plenty of cycling on the old chromoly.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

There is a point when men stop lying about their age and start bragging about it !!..lol..


----------



## Thomy1970 (Apr 16, 2011)

*1997modell*

Hi guys! This is a 1997 TCR 1. I have the L Modell. the only thing which not original is the seatpost (Should be carbon). Complete Shimano Ultegra. Wheels rigide dp18 with giant parts. 
Thomy


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Good Dead Thread Dredge!

Dude hasn't been back in over a year.
He's busy plotting ways to murder/disfigure his surgeon for botching a hernia surgery. He can't do anything, including ride a bike.

http://blog.bodybuilding.com/RicG777/


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I was told Giant paid $5mil Euro back in the day to convince the ONCE team to ride their taiwanese bikes (they were riding LOOK before) which has led to the current cost of sponsoring a pro tour team.


----------



## wibly wobly (Apr 23, 2009)

RicG777 said:


> I found this....
> QUOTE..
> TCR ZERO
> Also available as frame/carbon fork only
> ...


That's what I have. 2001 model with dura-ace. It's been am absolutely fantastic bike for the value. The only complaint I have with it was the stickers. They aren't very durable siting over the anodized finish. Beyond that, just replaced a few bits and pieces. From everything I've seen and heard of from people that ride them, Giant makes some pretty well made frames.


----------



## RicG777 (Feb 11, 2010)

wibly wobly said:


> That's what I have. 2001 model with dura-ace. It's been am absolutely fantastic bike for the value. The only complaint I have with it was the stickers. They aren't very durable siting over the anodized finish. Beyond that, just replaced a few bits and pieces. From everything I've seen and heard of from people that ride them, Giant makes some pretty well made frames.


Thnx, I had an operation 14 months ago which has ended me to now, I did ride a cycle leg of a Triathlon for a team November last year but only manage 1hr 18 mins for the 40 klms (on that TCR). My TCR is mint condition (stickers and all) and I just replaced tubes and tyres as I am getting ready to "try" to ride again, that is train again. I had a hernia op which went wrong, the surgeon stitched me up with an open artery and I almost died, then after a few months I could not work out why was stopped by pain from moving, 3 months ago was diagnosed with a "nerve" also stitched into the wound which caused debilitating pain I tried and tried but could not get past. Now the nerve has died off a bit and I can move again, but I am now "30KG HEAVIER, from a long time bed ridden.

I do love that frame and have decided rather than buy a new bike, will upgrade the components maybe Durace, and some good race wheels, I like the spokes for training as they have a suspension ride which irons out the rough surface I ride over on my training run. So I have been gone for over a year, but I still troll threads, wishing I could participate again.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

RicG777 said:


> Still making anodised frames and same wheels in 2002.
> 
> Looks very similar
> http://www.bikepedia.com/Quickbike/BikeSpecs.aspx?Year=2002&Brand=Giant&Model=TCR-0&Type=bike


Those are Mavic Ksyrium wheels in that pic, not the same as what you have...


----------

